# Just found out...



## HobbsFarm (May 4, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Did you really think I was going to tell you right now??




I can't say, but I'm really excited! I've been wanting one of these for a long time!






So Monday is the big day! You know I will post pictures but it might be too dark Monday night, so it may be Tuesday before I can get a good one... Have a great weekend everybody!Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (May 4, 2007)

No fair teasing,, Monday is a long way off. :lol: :nono:



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 4, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]spill the beans there missy... i am with Shari...Monday is a long way off! :bgrin Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 4, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: ......[SIZE=12pt]You can see I am happy for you~~~ now spill it.



: Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## Denali (May 5, 2007)

You big tease!!



: Oh well, guess we will have to wait until Monday, and it better be MONDAY!



:

Vicki

and the boys


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 5, 2007)

:bgrin It's got to be a "Jack" .... or? a Lover for Daisy



:


----------



## Marnie (May 6, 2007)

Hey everyong, it's almost MONDAY! :lol:


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 7, 2007)

[SIZE=24pt] 

 It's almost time! In less than 24 hours, i will post pictures of my surprise. I tell ya, I am so excited!! 

[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 7, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Ummmm, Shannon...its Monday, Just thought I would inform you of that ...you know~~ in case you forgot :bgrin



: :bgrin and I jumped on here before going to the barn...and NOTHING. How much longer do we have to wait?? COME ON THIS IS UNFAIR.  I'm thinking a jack or another arabian? BTY~~I brought my 4 home, and two are already bagging up, (the buckskin and pinto, sorry guys~~ these are horses not donkeys) I'll send you some pics later. Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (May 7, 2007)

Yup,,we are waiting!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 7, 2007)

OK. I am waiting too. :lol: I love surprises!! Can't wait to hear.


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 7, 2007)

: [SIZE=14pt]Shannon...where are you? i can't stand it...sitting here waiting... :lol: ...Nikki :lol: [/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (May 7, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]HEEEEELLLOOOOOO[/SIZE]??????

I am waiting not so patiently!


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Ok now, It has been Monday for 14 hrs and 11 minutes........It is halfway over...............We are waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:



: [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 7, 2007)

I am home for lunch... between jobs and here I am checking...AGAIN



: :lol:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 7, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon is making us wait till 11:59PM.....just to make us all check back here and wonder all darn day! Am I right Shannon? Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Ladies,,, I promise this will be worth the wait! (Some of you may even be a little jealous and want one of these at your house too... hehehe) 

 But I have to tell you, I won't be back home with the surprise until after eleven tonight which is still about FIVE hours from now. 

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I can't believe no one has wanted a HINT!  LOL![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Gotta go get ready... 

[/SIZE]


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (May 7, 2007)

:new_shocked: :488: Ooo Oooo I want a HINT!!! :lol:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 7, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]See, I told you all ~~Shannon would be keeping us in suspense until midnight. :bgrin Now Shannon, there are a few things I could guess at... :lol: 5 hours you say...hmmmmmmmm, ........ :lol: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: we'll be waiting. :lol: Ce[/SIZE]


----------

